# Wieviel Riss/Loch kann Tubeless vertragen?



## gempen72 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit kurzem Tubeless (ztr flow ex mit Specialized Eskar, stans notubes Milch), der Reifen hielt anfangs nicht gut Luft, nach zwei Ausfahrten war er dann aber endlich dicht.

Heute auf dem Trail hatte ich dann plötzlich einen Platten. Zu meiner Überraschung hatte der Hinterreifen einen ca. 1 bis 2 mm langen Riss neben einer Stolle. Die Dichtmilch drückte durch den Riss, konnte ihn aber nicht schliessen.

Ich habe dann einfach nochmal versucht den Reifen mit der Handpumpe aufzupumpen, und es schien, dass er bei wenig Druck dicht hielt, aber bei ca. 1.5 Bar wieder die Luft durch den Riss spritze. 

Ich hatte noch einen Schlauch mit, aber ich war trotzdem enttäuscht - ich hatte angenommen, dass solche "Kleinigkeiten" von der Dichtmilch abgedichtet werden (die Milch war erst seit ca. 2 Wochen im Reifen).

Habe ich vielleicht was falsch gemacht, zu viel Druck auf dem Reifen (ca. 1.8 Bar hinten), oder überfordert so ein 1-2 mm Riss das Tubeless System?

     vielen Dank für eure Kommentare und Erfahrungen,

     gempen72


----------



## Konaschaf (8. Juli 2013)

Die Milch dichtet nur ab wenn der Gegenstand der die Undichtigkeit verursacht hat noch im Mantel steckt. Hatte das letztens auch - einfach von innen einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber und eine kleien Ecke Tape drauf - oder nen Schnellflicken dann ist der Reifen zumindest für den Rest der Tour wieder OK.
Gr,

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tulsadum (8. Juli 2013)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Die Milch dichtet nur ab wenn der Gegenstand der die Undichtigkeit verursacht hat noch im Mantel steckt.


Das sieht hier aber anders aus:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTlZvOVG8zs"]NoTubes - Tire Sealant, Path of Death Puncture Demo - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bonusheft (8. Juli 2013)

Das Video erinnert mich an diese Homeshopping-Sender, da klappt auch immer alles auf Anhieb. 

Tubeless hat nunmal auch seine Grenzen... 

Ich musste auch schon öfters einen Schlauch einziehen, weil die Milch es nicht mehr geschafft hat, das Loch abzudichten. Den Mantel habe ich dann Zuhause immer mit einem Mantelflicken repariert. 

Aber ich würde trotzdem bei Tubeless bleiben, das ist wesentlich pannenresistenter als Reifen mit Schlauch.


----------



## IceQ- (8. Juli 2013)

Meine Erfahrung nach 3 Jahren Tubeless:

- perfekt gegen Stiche, da verliere ich kein bisschen Druck und kann die Dornen auf der Mantelfläche zählen
- perfekt gegen Durchstiche die Löcher von Nagelgrösse erzeugen, da blubbt bei mir die Flüssigkeit rein und bildet einen weissen Punkt. DICHT

- Scheiss bei Rissen, hatte einem 3mm langen Riss an der Seite, sobald Druck auf den Reifen kam platzte die Geschichte wieder auf

-Richtig ******** bei Rissen die die ganze Seitenwand aufreissen, da sie dann sofort weg ist und das ne riesenschweinerei ist (hatte ich bei der ersten echten Tout mit Tubeless aufm Downhill, Reifen auf der hälfte aufgeschnitten )

Overall: Tubeless entfernt 90% der Schlauchprobleme. Haste aber eines, haste ne Schweinerei. Daher trotzdem Ersatzschlauch dabei.


----------



## xyzHero (8. Juli 2013)

Ich und 2 meiner Kumpels fahren jetzt seit 2 Montane Tubeless.
Bilanz:


An meinem All Mountain Stolleneinriss am Hinterrad (Maxxis Ardent) bei der 2ten Ausfahrt. Wurde nicht mehr dicht. Wieder Schlauch eingezogen.
An meinem Freerider bei der 5ten Ausfahrt Stolleneinriss am Hinterrad. (Maxxis Ardent)  Ergebnis wie oben.
Beim Kumpel am Enduro bei der 3ten Ausfahrt am Hinterrad Stolleneinriss (Schwalbe Nobby Nic)
Der 3te Kumpel bis jetzt 7 Fahrten ohne Probleme
2 meiner anderen Kumpels fahren seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme tubeless (Enduro/Freeride) aber ich werde nach meinen Erfahrungen wieder auf Schlauch wechseln. Hatte da einfach weniger Stress.


Gruß xyzHero


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2013)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Die Milch dichtet nur ab wenn der Gegenstand der die Undichtigkeit verursacht hat noch im Mantel steckt.



das stimmt so definitiv nicht. hatte selbst schon einen gut 5mm langen schnitt im mantel, der problemlos abgedichtet wurde. notubes gibt 6mm als max. länge an. es kommt viel auf die verwendete milch an. doc blue ist eher für kleine risse gut und ist somit zum initialen dichten eines mantels gut geeignet. die notubes milch eher für größere schnitte


----------



## KB-Miller (9. Juli 2013)

Wichtig bei der notubes-Milch ist, sich an die Gebrauchsvorgaben zu halten. D.h. Flasche vor Gebrauch gut schütteln und dann die Milch sofort in den Messbecher / die Spritze füllen. Nur so gelangen genügend Dichtpartikel in den Mantel. Die Flüssigkeit alleine kann keine größeren Löcher oder Risse stopfen.

Bei mir wurde ein großer Durchstich von einem angespitzten Ast nur mit Mühe abgedichtet. Nach 2000km ist die Stelle dann aber doch wieder aufgebrochen und leicht undicht geworden (wurde aber trocken gefahren, d.h. keine frische Milch mehr nachgeschüttet). Habe den Reifen ersetzt, da er sowieso verschlissen war.


----------



## Konaschaf (9. Juli 2013)

Hmm, OK - ich verwende die No-Tubes Milch mit Geax Tubeless Reifen und hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen eine kleine Drahtspitze im Reifen (nicht grösser als ein Dorn) - solange der drin war - alles gut. Als ich den Draht etwas mit einer Pinzette bewegt habe kam Luft und Milch, ging aber noch dicht. Als ich dann (Zuhause) den Draht entfernt habe wurde es nicht mehr dicht - daher mein "Erfahrungsbericht".
Das das Zeug einen 5mm Schnitt dichtet würde ich dem nicht zutrauen - vielleicht war der Kram auch schon zu alt.


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2013)

wenn du nach dem abdichten durch die milch den draht raus ziehst dann reisst du ja wieder ein loch. je nach menge, alter und zustand der milch reicht es dann ggf eben nimmer zum abdichten. in so fern verwundert mich das nicht so sehr.


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Juli 2013)

Einen gut 5mm langen Riss hat mir die Stan's Milch auch schon dicht gekriegt. Das war aber auch schon das einzige Mal, dass ich was mitgekriegt habe - seit einem Jahr absolut pannenfrei. 

Notfallschlauch habe ich trotzdem (meistens) dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gempen72 (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich denke, mein Problem war tatsächlich das Schütteln der Stan's Milch. Hatte die Flasche nicht auf umgedreht beim Schüttel. Habe jetzt nochmal Milch reingemacht, vorher die Flasche umgedreht geschüttelt, und mit der kleinen Einfüllspitzte über kopf in den roten Messbecher. Da war dann schon einiges mehr an Kristallen drin als beim ersten Mal. Hoffentlcih hältst jetzt dicht!

Allerdings gabs dann ein neues Problem: Reifen (Highroller 2, 2.4'' auf Stan's NoTubes ZTR EX) auf 3 Bar aufgepumpt (bei knapp 2 Bar kam's plopp-plopp). Dann Pumpe ab und Rad mir Reifen waagerecht gelegt (auf eine Eimer, zum Dichten). Dann PEEENNNNGGGG! Der Reifen ist abgesprungen - grosse Sauerei im Keller .

Habe alles nochmal gemacht und nur auf 1.8 Bar gepumpt (das wäre für mich dann eh der Reifendruck zum Fahren). Bisher hälts ... 

Das ist schon krass, dass man jetzt jedes Mal Angst haben muss, der Reifen könnte wegknallen - auf dem Trail kann das schon recht böse sein.

Verliere langsam den Glauben an Tubeless - viel Aufwand, und Pannensicherheit naja ... . Ich flicke doch lieber mal nen Schlauch, als dass mir der Reifen von der Felge springt.

     gempen72


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Juli 2013)

3 bar ist ja auch zu viel des guten. Zum dichtmachen beim ersten Aufziehen gehe ich maximal auf 2.5 bar und das nur zum Schütteln und Schwenken. Dann runter auf 2 bar und eine Runde fahren. Anschliessend ist er dann auch bei Betriebsdruck dicht.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2013)

gempen72 schrieb:


> Reifen (Highroller 2, 2.4'' auf Stan's NoTubes ZTR EX)



Genau die Kombi ist mir sprichwörtlich um die Ohren geflogen, als ich den Reifen am Ohr hatte um nach austretender Luft zu suchen. Ergebnis: Blaues Jochbein.  Am Trail habe ich den Reifen dann 4x verloren. Fazit: der geht bei mir nur mit Schlauch.


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Juli 2013)

Mal mit Rimstrip versuchen? 
Mir ist letzte Woche ein Chunky Monkey (Ardent Karkasse, anderes Profil und Mischung) bei flotter Fahrt vorne komplett von meiner Spike 35 geflogen. Habe jetzt mal einen Rimstrip aufgezogen und hält bisher.


----------



## gempen72 (9. Juli 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Mal mit Rimstrip versuchen?
> Mir ist letzte Woche ein Chunky Monkey (Ardent Karkasse, anderes Profil und Mischung) bei flotter Fahrt vorne komplett von meiner Spike 35 geflogen. Habe jetzt mal einen Rimstrip aufgezogen und hält bisher.



Also ich fahre nach der erfahrung mit dem abspringen des highroller 2 nun wieder nen schlauch in dem reifen.  Fahre am Wochenende ne tour in den alpen und hab keinn bock auf risiko.

Werde es später nocbmal mit nem minion 2 rear versuchen. Der minion front hält gut und hat con anfang an die luft gehalten


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Juli 2013)

Flickzeug und Ersatzschläuche nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gempen72 (10. Juli 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Genau die Kombi ist mir sprichwörtlich um die Ohren geflogen, als ich den Reifen am Ohr hatte um nach austretender Luft zu suchen. Ergebnis: Blaues Jochbein.  Am Trail habe ich den Reifen dann 4x verloren. Fazit: der geht bei mir nur mit Schlauch.



Hallo GrazerTourer - welchen Reifen fährst du denn jetzt (ohne Abspringen) hinten tubless mit deiner ztr flow ex? Bin noch immer auf der Suche nach einem adäquaten Hinterreifen (vorn fahr ich minion front in 2.5'' super tacky - damit bin ich sehr zufrieden)?


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Juli 2013)

gempen72 schrieb:


> Hallo GrazerTourer - welchen Reifen fährst du denn jetzt (ohne Abspringen) hinten tubless mit deiner ztr flow ex? Bin noch immer auf der Suche nach einem adäquaten Hinterreifen (vorn fahr ich minion front in 2.5'' super tacky - damit bin ich sehr zufrieden)?



Ich fahre nur hinten Tubeless. Der Hans Dampf hält! Allerdings habe ich bereits i dem Probleme damit, dass er kleine Risse bekommt (schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt). Nach 2 Monaten habe ich 4 kleine Risse in der Lauffläche. Das nervt! Ich bin ihn auch im Park gefahren. So schlecht ist der Reifen, abgesehen von den Rissen, nicht.... Den Kompromiss keinen hr2 mehr zu fahren gehe ich ein, damit ich Tubeless fahren kann. Die Risse nerven aber gewaltig! Heute kommt ein Fat Albert drauf. Ich hoffe der hält etwas besser.


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Juli 2013)

Ihr könntet ja auch zu tubeless ready oder UST Reifen greifen. Die dürften nicht Gefahr laufen so leicht abzuspringen da der Wulst stärker ausgebildet ist. Gleiches gilt für 2ply Drahtreifen vorne - wenn man mehr als 1kg am Rad bei einem AlpenX kurbeln will.


----------



## gempen72 (10. Juli 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ihr könntet ja auch zu tubeless ready oder UST Reifen greifen. Die dürften nicht Gefahr laufen so leicht abzuspringen da der Wulst stärker ausgebildet ist. Gleiches gilt für 2ply Drahtreifen vorne - wenn man mehr als 1kg am Rad bei einem AlpenX kurbeln will.



Also, ich werde hinten den Minion DHR II 26X2.30 (58-559) probieren, den gibt es auch als tubeless ready. 2 ply ist echt zu schwer wenn man auch Touren fährt. Eigentlich ist mir der HR2 in 2.4'' auch schon zu schwer mit seinen 920 g.

Hatte hinten auch schon einen Eskar von Specialized drauf (siehe erstes Posting in diesem Thread), der ist TR. Allerdings ist das ein recht fragiler Reifen.


----------



## Trailst4R (11. Juli 2013)

gempen72 schrieb:


> [...] Reifen (Highroller 2, 2.4'' auf Stan's NoTubes ZTR EX) auf 3 Bar aufgepumpt [...]


----------



## gempen72 (11. Juli 2013)

Trailst4R schrieb:


>



Der Reifen sollte bei 3 Bar (Sinn oder Unsinn ist hier nicht so wichtig) nicht abspringen. 

Die 3 bar waren nur ein Test. Nach meiner Erfahrung dichtets halt besser ab wenn man erst viel Druck gibt und dann auf Fahr-Druck (z.B. 1.8) ablässt. 3 Bar würd' auch nicht fahren wollen ...


----------



## Trailst4R (11. Juli 2013)

Die Felge ist aber leider nicht für diesen Druck zugelassen. Auch nicht als Test.


----------



## gempen72 (11. Juli 2013)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Die Felge ist aber leider nicht für diesen Druck zugelassen. Auch nicht als Test.



du meinst ich hätte vielleicht mal auf den Warnhinweis auf der Felge gucken sollen ...  ?


----------



## Trailst4R (11. Juli 2013)

Genau, ich denke wenn ein Hersteller seine Felge nur bis 33 psi = 2,3 bar freigibt hat das schon seine Berechtigung. Schließlich würdest du deinen Autoreifen doch auch nicht mit 30% über dem vom Hersteller angegebenen Maximaldruck aufpusten oder? Wer sich dann noch wundert, dass etwas kaputt geht ist meines Erachtens eben selbst schuld und braucht den Fehler nicht beim Produkt suchen.

Aber beim Hobby Mountainbike scheint jeder selbst der größte Experte zu sein


----------



## Macmolle (13. Juli 2013)

Oje, habe nun auch einen ca. 5 mm langen cut auf der Lauffläche, (Glasscherbe?)
Die Stansmilch hat dafür gesorgt das keine Luft entweicht, aber sobald ich 5 Meter fahre spritzt das Zeug aus dem Mantel wie eine Vulkaneruption.
Was denkt ihr, wird's halten oder gleich einen neuen kaufen? Kann erst Morgen testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (13. Juli 2013)

neu...


----------



## Macmolle (14. Juli 2013)

update: Reifen ist durch , neuen grade bestellt.


----------



## KB-Miller (15. Juli 2013)

Reifen kann man von innen flicken. Wenn der Reifen sonst noch gut ist, muss er wegen nem Cut nicht ersetzt werden!


----------



## gempen72 (27. August 2013)

Hi,

meine Kombi Flow Ex mit Minion DHF 2.5 und Minion DHR II 2.3 ist Tubeless absolut dicht, aber demnächst wirds Zeit die Milch zu erneuern (ist seit zwei Monaten drin). Wechselt ihr die Milch komplett (altes Zeugs raus rubblen und zwei Becher wieder rein), oder füllt ihr übers Ventil nach (wieviel - Originalmenge, also ca. 2 Becher)?

      cheers


----------



## Trailst4R (27. August 2013)

Also ich habe noch nie gewechselt, fülle immer nach. Allerdings auch eher unregelmäßig!

Wenn eine Ausfahrt ansteht, wie zum Beispiel ein Rennen oder ein Wochenende in den Alpen fülle ich einfach pro Reifen nochmal 30ml durchs Ventil nach. Hat bei mir bisher immer gereicht und demletzt als ich einen neuen Hinterreifen aufgezogen habe (Abnutzung) war noch genug Milch drin. Die hab ich dann einfach in den neuen Reifen gekippt und noch etwas neue Milch dazu (50ml).

Letzte Woche hatte ich einen Durchstich in der Lauffläche des Minion DHF, welcher durch die Milch problemlos gedichtet wurde - Nachfüllen scheint der Qualität der Milch also zumindest innerhalb einer Saison (dann kommen eh neue Reifen) nicht zu schaden!


----------



## gempen72 (2. Oktober 2013)

hallo - ich muss jetzt mal eine wahrscheinlich dumme Frage stellen ... : Wenn man die TL-Dichtmilch in einen Schlauch füllt (es gibt ja auch Schläuche mit herausnehmbarem Ventil), dann hat man doch die gleiche Pannensicherheit wie bei TL (naja, vielleicht nicht bei Snakebites), oder?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Oktober 2013)

Wenns dir nur um Pannensicherheit geht, dann eigentlich ja. Tendenziell sogar eher besser, weil 2 Schichten überwunden werden müssen.
Weniger Druck wirst du damit aber nicht fahren können, gerade wegen der Snakebites, wo dann auch richtig erkannt der Pannenschutz vollkommen versagt.


----------



## EDA (24. April 2015)

Ich habe gestern einen neuen Reifen mit frischer Dichtmilch aufgezogen (100 ml Notbues je Fast Track 29 x 2,0). Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich gleich ein Loch. Erst als ich abgestiegen bin und das Loch auf die 6 Uhr Position gehalten habe, wurde das Loch abgedichtet. Ich habe etwas die Hälfte an Reifendruck verloren. 
Nun frage ich mich, ob der Reifen noch zuverlässig arbeitet. Sollte ich den Mantel besser flicken an der Stelle? Oder einen neuen aufziehen? Da ich nächste Woche ein Rennen habe, will ich gerne sicher an den Start gehen.


----------



## gempen72 (24. April 2015)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern einen neuen Reifen mit frischer Dichtmilch aufgezogen (100 ml Notbues je Fast Track 29 x 2,0). Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich gleich ein Loch. Erst als ich abgestiegen bin und das Loch auf die 6 Uhr Position gehalten habe, wurde das Loch abgedichtet. Ich habe etwas die Hälfte an Reifendruck verloren.
> Nun frage ich mich, ob der Reifen noch zuverlässig arbeitet. Sollte ich den Mantel besser flicken an der Stelle? Oder einen neuen aufziehen? Da ich nächste Woche ein Rennen habe, will ich gerne sicher an den Start gehen.



Hallo - ich hatte  jetzt schon einige Löcher im Reifen, und die Milch hats dann abgedichtet, und danach bags da keine Probleme mehr. Ich denke es kommt aber auch auf die Groesse des Lochs an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (24. April 2015)

Ist ein kleine Loch - 1mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## me_and_my_bike (17. Mai 2015)

Hey, ich hab unterwegs auch einen Platten mit tubeless gehabt. War ein ca. 1-2mm großer Schnitt .
Der Reifen war ganz neu und ich will ihn jetzt noch nicht ersetzten. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es den Reifen wieder abzudichten?


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Mai 2015)

Das könnte sogar die Milch alleine wieder abdichten. Falls nicht: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Tip-Top/Flickzeug-Tubeless-Repairset-p11562/


----------



## me_and_my_bike (18. Mai 2015)

Milch hats leider nicht abgedichtet, aber das Reparaturset werde ich mal ausprobieren. Vielen Dank!


----------



## thalamus (27. Mai 2015)

Du kannst auch einfach einen ganz normalen Flicken nehmen. Den Reifen von innen etwas anrauen, gut sauber machen / entfetten, flicken -> feritg. 
Hält bei mir sehr zuverlässig nach einem Durchschlag mit Riss (2-3mm) neben einem Stollen.


----------



## pillepalle127 (27. Mai 2015)

thalamus schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach einen ganz normalen Flicken nehmen. Den Reifen von innen etwas anrauen, gut sauber machen / entfetten, flicken -> feritg.
> Hält bei mir sehr zuverlässig nach einem Durchschlag mit Riss (2-3mm) neben einem Stollen.


Hat bei mir weder bei Schwalbe, noch bei Conti funktioniert. Der Flicken ist wieder abgefallen, trotz entfetten, aufrauhen usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

